

Apple Quality and Customer Service Fail - DocSavage

I recently cracked the screen of my iPad 3.   Made a genius bar reservation, showed up at an Apple Store, waited 30 minutes, then was told it'd be $300 for a replacement iPad of the same type.  A few internet discussions said I might be able to get a replacement iPad for free, but the only free replacements seemed to be reported by women.  So I took the deal and paid $50 extra for better support.<p>The replacement iPad was flaky right off the bat -- flickering screen even with auto-brightness off.  I returned it to a local Apple Store and waited while the 2nd replacement was being charged.  After 45 minutes of waiting, the genius helping me finally agreed that something was wrong.<p>Unfortunately, there were no other iPad 3's in the store.  I asked if I could just get any iPad they had in the store. The genius told me the Apple system didn't even allow them to change the replacement iPad model.  Think about that.  Apple built a system that makes it impossible for the people on the ground to do right by a customer.<p>I waited another 15 minutes for the manager, and then she came and explained my options.  I could drive to other Apple stores and pickup an iPad.  Or I could wait until that store got a new shipment and come back in.  She agreed with the genius that I couldn't get another iPad in the store.  Basically, all my options, even with a valid Apple care replacement service contract, was to spend more of my time and effort due to two bad replacement iPads.  I told her I'd agree to have the iPad shipped to me.<p>I'm pretty sure if I went to an Apple store a few years ago (and certainly 5 years ago), I'd be walking out with an iPad even if the manager had to "upgrade" me to whatever they were selling at the time.  Now, it's about rules, not about making the customer happy.  Welcome to the new Apple as they try to wring the last dollar from your hand. While I wait for my replacement iPad, I'll be playing with my new Kindle Fire HD.
======
LoganCale
I dropped my iPad last night, totally shattering the glass, but had bought
AppleCare+ for it, so I went immediately to the nearest Apple store. It was 30
minutes from closing time, I had no appointment scheduled, but they managed to
fit me in anyway and after 10 minutes of waiting and 3 to 5 minutes of
interaction plus $49, I had a new iPad and was out the door.

They don't give newer models because that would let people upgrade to the
newest by throwing their current one on the ground and handing over $50 (with
AppleCare+) or $300 (without).

~~~
DocSavage
Sure, I understand why they don't automatically give newer models away. I
think it's bad service (and very unlike the Apple of old), though, when they
don't have a replacement available to withhold the newer (and equivalently
priced) iPad and make you wait or run around town.

I also think the newer iPads are more vulnerable than the first generation
iPads. I still have that one and it seems pretty sturdy. The iPad 3 cracked
after a 3 ft fall.

------
attheodo
I am sorry to say this, but I don't see any "fail" here my friend. The only
"fail" thing is that you cracked the screen of your iPad. You can't do that
and expect any good out of it..

~~~
DocSavage
Right, there's no fail in two replacement iPads being faulty or not replacing
a product with something on hand of equivalent price. I've bought lots of
Apple products but even I'm not that much of a fan boy to think that's
business as usual for Apple.

------
headShrinker
Sorry but this is the same old Apple they have always been. It's also the same
treatment you will get with most multinational corporations.

